# Florida-golden boy benji's last day



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Florida-golden boy benji's last day on NOV. 14TH!!! SATURDAY*

FLORIDA-GOLDEN BOY BENJI'S LAST DAY

PLEASE CAN SOMEONE EMAIL RESCUES FOR BENJI, WHAT A BEAUTY!!

Hi Karen,there is a golden on the dogs in danger site at the miami-dade animal shelter in Florida..I posted in the GR forum,but I do not know how to post their site and his picture.he beautiful,and today is his last day.sorry for such late notice.It was just brought to my attention.I dont know anyone in florida.his id is A1205885,and his name is Benji.If you get a chance,check him out.he looks soooo sad.they are super high kill.poor guy.

http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1257783788425


*benji - id#a1205885 has 1 days left to live!
Euthanasia date: 2009-11-14 Reason for euthanasia: Space 

email benji - id#a1205885 to a friend | Printer Friendly


benji - id#a1205885 
Breed: Golden Retriever (mix breed)
Age: Adult
Gender: Male 
Size: Large, altered, 
Shelter Information: 
Miami Dade Animal Services
7401 NW 74 St 
Miami, FL 
Shelter dog ID: benji - id#a1205885
Contacts: 
Phone: 305-884-1101 
Name: Adoptions 
email: [email protected] 
About benji - id#a1205885: BENJI - ID#A1205885 My name is BENJI. I am a male, cream Golden Retriever mix. The shelter staff think I am about 4 years old. I have been at the shelter since Oct 30, 2009. On the sixth day a dog is at the shelter it becomes available for adoption, rescue or euthanasia. Each dog is optimistically given approximately 7 days on this website from the date it enters the shelter to find a forever home or the safety of rescue. Unlike private shelters that have limitations on the number of pets they accept, we accept all dogs and cats. No animal is ever turned away. Each year our shelter impounds more than 37,000 dogs and cats. Our goal is to reunite lost pets with their owners and find life long homes for as many animals as possible while providing proper care for them while they're at the shelter. You may send an email but keep in mind that your message will not be returned instantly and that time is running out for this dog. Interested adopters can call 305-884-1101 for information about this dog's status, but adoption holds cannot be placed over the phone. Adoptions must be completed at the shelter. PLEASE WRITE DOWN THE DOG?S ID# AND COME IN PERSON TO MEET THE DOG to place an adoption hold on it. You will then return on a specified date/time to pick it up after we spay/neuter, if it is not already altered. There is no guarantee that the dog you have identified online will still be available when you arrive at the shelter. If the dog you wanted is no longer available, please consider adopting another dog in our shelter. Each day there are over 300 loveable dogs and cats looking for a good home. We do not arrange transports. Adoption hours are Monday through Friday 10:00 a.m. to 6:30 p.m. and Saturdays/Sundays 10:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Directions: The shelter is located directly east of the Palmetto Expressway. It may be accessed by exiting the Palmetto Expressway at the 74th Street exit, traveling east to to N.W. 74th Avenue, and then bearing left.*


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a sweetheart and I am way too far away.
bumping him up in case someone closer can help.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

He's in a difficult situation, poor guy. Miami Dade shelter does not allow rescue groups to pull dogs unless the rescue groups' representative has taken its "rescue course," (whatever that is). Carol is one of two golden reps that is certified for golden rescue--she is with South Florida golden rescue, and will also pull for Everglades Golden Retriever Rescue (Everglades is the group I belong to). She is very liberal in her viewing of goldens and golden mixes, and works hard to pull those that she feels her group, or Everglades rescue can foster and find homes for.

She saw this dog, and considers that he is mislabeled--that he is a cocker spaniel mix, because he is as small as a spaniel. She was emailed by someone on GRF; I also emailed the prez of Everglades Golden Retriever rescue. They have to use their foster homes for goldens (or golden mixes).

Carol is willing to pull for another rescue group however. I had emailed a cocker rescue group based in Fort Lauderdale, about a week or so ago, but never heard back. I don't see any other local cocker rescue group listed.

That's all I can add to this story, which is not much good news except that we do have someone who will pull him, if a rescue group can be found that would take him. (but remember, the two local golden rescue groups here in South Florida will not--they feel he is not a golden).


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info Rappwizard.
He is standing in front of a concrete block wall. Each block is approx. 8" so... he is about 20" at the shoulder.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, I know Coppers Mom, it's such a shame. He looks like he's one sad dog in that photo, and he's not properly "stacked" to be evaluated in terms of height. You don't know if, like you say, if we got him in somewhat of show stack, so he wasn't so high in the rear, if the shoulders or withers would catch up and he would be close to 20", or, if you move his feet back and stretch his neck out, if he would look longer in body, and then just take up two squares, and in that case he'd be more like 16".

I just checked the AKC standard for a cocker spaniel, just for my own curiosity, and the standard states that the average height is from 13 1/2 to 15 1/2 at the shoulder.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm starting to think he is a "comfort golden".
I'm not sure who came up with that cross, but it is a cross between a golden and cocker.
I don't know anything about south florida rescues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rappwizard*

Rappwizard

Can you please send the other Golden REt. Mix pup at Miami Dade to Carol.
PLEASE


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Yes, Karen, thanks so much, I've PM'd you--got your message.

Coppers Mom, you've seen posts from AquaClaireCanines? She is in Florida too, but on the west coast, and also thought this poor Benji was a "comfort spaniel" or some type of "comfort dog" I believe.

I looked up info on these comfort dogs--I didn't realize that the people who breed them actually consider them "a breed" (!!!!!)

Here is a link I found--
http://www.designermixes.org/Breed_Info/614/Comfort_Retriever.aspx

These "comfort goldens" were first golden/spaniel mixes, then golden doodles and poodles and finally goldens and poodle mixes (for size).

Poor Benji--seems like someone got the great idea to bring these miniature "whatevers" into the world and whoever that someone was wasn't there when the owner decided to surrender him--not my idea of a decent "breeder." And Benji is stuck in limbo. Ugh.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm so tempted to say I will take him if she will pull him. How old does she think he is? HW, neutered? God... UGH!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I am checking for you AquaClaraC.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

AquaClaraCanines: Carol has emailed me and says that Miami Dade will not check the HW status of a dog until it is adopted. . .I live in Broward, I know Broward checks for HW when they come in. Anyway, as far as his HW status. . .it is unknown and wouldn't be unless he is adopted.

Miami Dade has a policy that if they also will not adopt out until an animal is sterilized; Miami Dade would neuter him before he comes out--that is their policy.

I also believe he is 4 years old. 

I don't know if this info is of any help.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Man oh man. I want to take him so badly. OK I will take him if she pulls him. Sounds like I will have a couple days because they will neuter him, right?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*jENNA*

Jenna

Can you call and check w/the shelter about Benji
I got an email from a DPIE (Golden Rescue) saying he was adopted but want to make sure.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Yes, I also received the same email saying he was adopted this morning.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wonderful!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

You've got a big heart AquaClaraC, as well as the GRF community, and to me it seems like the good intentions of our group sent some positive vibes down to South Florida and helped Benji.

It's a Festivus miracle--because South Florida can be one cold, tough place.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Ha, Festivus! You rule.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The baby*

Now we have to get the Baby Golden Mix, or whatever breed her is, out of there!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whoo hooooo!
I'm so glad for Benji - I was so scared to check his status.
Just fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

